# Rosie, Staffie, DOB 08.03



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rosie, Staffie, DOB 08.03



*Homing Requirements: * Rosie needs a family with Staffie experience accepting that Rosie is living with children, dog and chickens, but doesn't like dogs in her face. She needs a less busy lifestyle related to her nature rather than her age. Skin issue re grass allergy, but may subside on return to a more urban area.

*Her Story: * Rosie grew up within her family living with a Labrador, very young children and chickens. She has moved into a rural setting and her skin flared up. It's now controlled through medication, but her owners are convinced that in a more urban setting it would settle back down again. She isn't getting the daily walks she needs as a new baby has arrived and she is looking for a family who can offer her more time.

*Advert:* Rosie has managed very well within a busy, lively young family with dogs coming and going and children playing etc. She adores people and children's company. She manages with dogs, but really, as with her breed, would prefer to focus on her "people". Rosie has good basic command training and has been attending weekly training to maintain her fluency with dogs. She is a star and her trainer rates her as an excellent dog, but instinctively it is felt she would happier in a less busy family.

Rosie is a dear. She is now 7 years old and needs a family who can offer her fun in the next half of her life; hopefully she will have another 7 years to retire into. She is excellent with children and to a Staffie experienced family a dream. She is mellow, yet fun ... she is often exercised next to the bicycle. Rosie's family will retain her until the right home is found; with people who can understand her Staffie roots and rejoice in her beauty and evident skills.

Please visit this Rosie's thread, in Dogs needing homes in Own homes  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Rosie Staffie DOB 08.03 Ringwood New Forest Own Home to find out more about her and follow her progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete Our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.




For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rosie is currently in foster near Ringwood (New Forest) and is still waiting patiently for her forever home to come along. Could it be you?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rosie is still waiting patiently in her fosterer home for her forever home to come along and is available for adoption.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This gorgeous girlie is still available for homing, dont know why but she is!

If anyone is considering offering Rosie a forever home then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/

Everything crossed!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rosie is still waiting for her forever home to come along. Let's hope someone spots her soon and is able to offer her the home life she so deserves.

If you are interested in homing Rosie please complete our online homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rosie is still waiting for her forever home to come along. Please check out her ad below to see if you could adopt her:

Rosie, Staffie, DOB 08.03



*Homing Requirements: * Rosie needs a family with Staffie experience accepting that Rosie is living with children, dog and chickens, but doesn't like dogs in her face. She needs a less busy lifestyle related to her nature rather than her age. Skin issue re grass allergy, but may subside on return to a more urban area.

*Her Story: * Rosie grew up within her family living with a Labrador, very young children and chickens. She has moved into a rural setting and her skin flared up. It's now controlled through medication, but her owners are convinced that in a more urban setting it would settle back down again. She isn't getting the daily walks she needs as a new baby has arrived and she is looking for a family who can offer her more time.

*Advert:* Rosie has managed very well within a busy, lively young family with dogs coming and going and children playing etc. She adores people and children's company. She manages with dogs, but really, as with her breed, would prefer to focus on her "people". Rosie has good basic command training and has been attending weekly training to maintain her fluency with dogs. She is a star and her trainer rates her as an excellent dog, but instinctively it is felt she would happier in a less busy family.

Rosie is a dear. She is now 7 years old and needs a family who can offer her fun in the next half of her life; hopefully she will have another 7 years to retire into. She is excellent with children and to a Staffie experienced family a dream. She is mellow, yet fun ... she is often exercised next to the bicycle. Rosie's family will retain her until the right home is found; with people who can understand her Staffie roots and rejoice in her beauty and evident skills.

Please visit this Rosie's thread, in Dogs needing homes in Own homes Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Rosie Staffie DOB 08.03 Ringwood New Forest Own Home to find out more about her and follow her progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete Our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.




For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This gorgeous girlie is still available for homing - do you have a Rosie size space in your heart and your home?! She is hoping that 2011 will be her year and it could be yours too!

*If you are interested in re-homing Rosie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rosie is still in a foster home and waiting for her forever home to come along. She would really love to be settled and we are hoping that someone will spot her and offer her the home life she so deserves.

*If you are interested in homing Rosie please complete our online homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rosie has been in foster and waiting for her home since July 2010. For some reason she is being seriously overlooked. Here are her details just in case you might be looking for a dog just like Rosie 



*Homing Requirements: * Rosie needs a family with Staffie experience accepting that Rosie is living with children, dog and chickens but doesn't like dogs in her face. She needs a less busy lifestyle related to her nature rather than her age. Skin issue re grass allergy or may subside on return to more urban area.

*Her Story: * Rosie is grew up within her family living with a Lab.; very young children and chickens. She has moved into a rural setting and her skin flared up but now controlled through medication but owners convinced in a more urban setting it would settle back again. She isn't getting the daily walks she needs as a new baby has arrived and she is looking for a family who can offer her more time.

*Advert:* Rosie has managed very well within a busy, lively young family with dogs coming and going and children playing etc. she adores people and enjoys children's company. She manages with dogs but really, as with her breed, would prefer to focus on her "people". Rosie has good basic command training and has been attending weekly training to maintain her fluency with dogs. She is a star and her trainer rates her as an excellent dog but instinctively it is felt she is happier in a less busy family.

Rosie is a dear. She is now 7 yrs and needs a family who can offer her fun in her next half of her life; hopefully she will have another 7 years to retire into. She is excellent with children and to a Staffie experienced family a dream. She is mellow and yet fun ... she often is exercised next to the bicycle. Rosie's family will retain her until the right home is found, with people who can understand her Staffie roots and rejoice in her beauty and evident skills.

Please visit Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Rosie Staffie DOB 08.03 Ringwood New Forest Own Home Rosies thread on our forum to find out more about her and follow her progress.

*If you are interested in re-homing Rosie then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rosie is still in foster near Ringwood (New Forest) and waiting patiently for her forever home to come along. Could it be you?

If you are interested in re-homing please complete Our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rosie is ready for her forever home - where are you?










*If you are interested in re-homing Rosie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rosie is still available for adoption!

If anyone is considering offering Rosie a forever home then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/

Surely it must be time for someone to spot her?!


----------

